# capita horrorscope vs skate nanner



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

only these 2 boards.
what does each one offer thats different from the other.
im a park rider. basically all jibs rails and kickers. i ride a little powder and some groomers. 
which is an all around better board
compare the flex if someone knows.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

from what i've heard, the horrorscope pretty much slays anything you throw at it even for being a jib oriented/park board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how the flex on the Capita is

Naner is pretty noodly, but supposedly has been slightly stiffened up this season.

Capita is regular camber with flaired up edges to keep the control outside of your feet

Naner is rever camber which keeps the control between your feet and makes it feel more like a skateboard


I think the Capita is an all around better board. But if your a skateboarder, you will likely side with the naner. I'm a big guy and have a narrow stance, I want the control area to feel large and help with balance.

Plus Capita is a much smaller company and is much more deserving of someones purchase in my personal opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Capita is regular camber with flaired up edges to keep the control outside of your feet


what?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya your right, mah bad. Dunno what I was thinken ( =


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

they are both pretty much similar board, they both are made for similar concept 

cept one has mtx one dont

horrorscope is crazy soft, probably softer nana but still rideable out side of park and holds edges pretty solid

neither one is better then the other, its whatever you like better ( i tent to like horrorscope better but its just me, doesnt 

mean you gonna like the same board )


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

alright true. 
cuz i basically want something really fun a playful, but still handles itself everywhere around the park.
well out of those 2 boards at least. 
im kinda afraid the banana wont do well on rails since the base is like rounded, it wont lock in as well as the horror.


----------



## ss-sanchez (Aug 20, 2009)

the horrorscope doesnt have camber... it uses flatkick which means it is flat in the middle then has raised edges after the bindings... i just got a sierrascope cause i wanted something that was a bit beefier. its a bit stiffer than the horror so it can handle itself better on bigger kickers as well as outside the park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> im kinda afraid the banana wont do well on rails since the base is like rounded, it wont lock in as well as the horror.


The base of the Banana is flat side to side so it should work just as well on rails (well at least not for that reason). The rocker is along the length of the board.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ss-sanchez said:


> the horrorscope doesnt have camber... it uses flatkick which means it is flat in the middle then has raised edges after the bindings... i just got a sierrascope cause i wanted something that was a bit beefier. its a bit stiffer than the horror so it can handle itself better on bigger kickers as well as outside the park.


i know all of the tech and stuff behind both boards. i just need personal experience.
and the base of the banana is not flat side to side, the edges are rounded similar to a skateboard.
somebody who knows something please help me outtt.


----------



## ss-sanchez (Aug 20, 2009)

dont over think things man they are both good tech. ... you can get 200 bucks off a sierra on their website right now.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ss-sanchez said:


> dont over think things man they are both good tech. ... you can get 200 bucks off a sierra on their website right now.


how so?
and a sierra is basically an indoor survival. sintered base with a carbon X.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> i know all of the tech and stuff behind both boards. i just need personal experience.
> and the base of the banana is not flat side to side, the edges are rounded similar to a skateboard.
> somebody who knows something please help me outtt.


Perhaps earlvb is talking about the 08-09 Banana, which I can confirm has a completely flat base side-to-side. My guess though is you're considering an 09-10 and in that case you're probably right since they've updated them with C2 or whatever it's called. I like my 156 nannerer as it's just stiff enough for jumps but soft enough for presses on rails/boxes but I've never ridden a Horrorscope so I can't really give you any unbiased advice.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

actually i think im gonna go with an indoor survival.
it still pretty damn soft, but has more pop and stability due to the carbon x inbetween the bindings.
if only it wasnt so damn ugly.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sure you'll love the Indoor Survival... sick board. I had a 2007 a few years ago, great graphics that year - i agree though, last year and this year Capita has had some terrible looking graphics (and marketing ads). good thing they have a great product and most people can still see that through all the crap.


----------



## ss-sanchez (Aug 20, 2009)

your right the sierra is basically an indoor... if you use the coupon "insidescope" on sierras site youll get 40% off and no shipping or tax. $299 for a new board is sick deal.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ss-sanchez said:


> your right the sierra is basically an indoor... if you use the coupon "insidescope" on sierras site youll get 40% off and no shipping or tax. $299 for a new board is sick deal.


really? nice man is that only for the sierrascope?


----------



## ss-sanchez (Aug 20, 2009)

yea just the sierra


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

its a bit stiffer than the horror right?
i like me a pretty soft board, and the horror is pretty soft.
can anyone tell me what the sierra is like 1 to 10? 10 being stiff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd go with the Capita or several other comparable boards over the played out SB.


----------

